# 90 gallon tank stocking suggestions



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

just picked up a 90 gallon and im currently rearanging my house to fit it where i want

ill have it up and cycling before tonight and im looking for some suggestions for stocking it

it will be a densly planted tank and so far all i have planned for fish is 4 bichirs and 5 angels


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> just picked up a 90 gallon and im currently rearanging my house to fit it where i want
> 
> ill have it up and cycling before tonight and im looking for some suggestions for stocking it
> 
> it will be a densly planted tank and so far all i have planned for fish is 4 bichirs and 5 angels


If your going with a densely planted tank, you may want to shy away from messy eaters like Bichirs. They will also contribute a fair amount of waste as well and in turn this will make it more challenging to EI dose correctly. They'll probably knock around the plants as well. I would go with a large school of assorted tetras or Rainbows and some corydoras catfish, Amano Shrimp and Ottos.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

yep what stuart said. not good planted fish


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i havent had any problems with bichirs uprooting plants yet, atm they are in a planted tank and as long as theres some rock caves to hide in they dont really touch the plants


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bichirs and plants...? It would actually depend on which species of bichirs you plan to add. Try to be specific of what species of bichir as there are plenty of species out there and range of different max size from 8"-42". I've done planted tank with bichirs before and I don't have any problem.

Here was my 210 planted tank before. I don't even have CO2 injector in there just natural fish waste.


----------

